# Etec slow getting on plane



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

my 07 50hp seems a little sluggish. Is there any snake oils that might clean the injectors or help? I had my 100hr service this year (300hr previous year)and it seems its just a tad slower getting up. Using stabil and non ethanol only but just wondered if etecs cleaner would help. I Have read the fuel injectors are an arm and a leg to service or replace.looking for opinions.anyone else have or had the same problem?Thanks


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When it comes to an E-tec (I'm on my third -and there will be a fourth one soon....they're the best motors I've ever had...) there are no "magic" fixes that I know of. I had one of the first ones down here in south Florida ten years ago (I'm running 90's on an old 17' Maverick in hard commercial service) and I've learned over the years that all you need to get good performance from them is to get that motor to a factory trained tech with the correct year/model software for that specific motor.... The lower unit is no different from any lower unit - but the power head is a different breed of cat entirely. Make sure that whoever you take that motor to has a good reputation - and that that the facility is, in fact, an authorized BRP service center. Accept nothing else -even if you have to travel a bit to get hooked up. By the way -I've never run anything other than ethanol laced fuel on any of my motors and they've run just fine. Unlike other big brands an E-Tec isn't fuel sensitive at all - just keep water out of it.... One other point to remember is that the injectors on an E-Tec are electronic so they're either working or they're not.... An occasional cleaning for injectors might be warranted but you'd only know that after a diagnostic work up to make sure nothing else is off....

I may be a bit prejudiced towards Johnson/Evinrude since they're all I've ever run starting in 1973.... I have been lucky enough to be on both the old OMC and then BRP's guide program so I get a price break on my motors - but I pay for all my own maintenance and stand in line for service just like everyone else - NO FREEBIES ever... SeaPower is my local dealer and they're first rate if you're ever down this way....


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes its the etec dealer/service center been around forever and highly respected.anyone used the etec tuner spray Or carbon gaurd? I read your suppose to use the spray first


----------

